# Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/SCORE



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>









*GAME THREE* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (47-35) (20-21 on road home) @ Washington Wizards (45-37) (29-12 at home) 









MCI Center, Washington, D.C., Saturday April 30th, 2005
Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI / TNT / SCORE*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON*

*VS* 





































*Arizona-6'3-ARENAS <> St.Louis-6'5-HUGHES <> UNC-6'9-JAMISON <> Indiana-6'11-JEFFRIES <> UNC-7'-HAYWOOD*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*---*






























*Maryland-6'3-DIXON <> Missouri-6'4-PEELER <> Syracuse-6'10-THOMAS <>  Glynn Academy-6'11-BROWN*


*Playoff Individual Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#000000" width=65% ><tr align=center><td>*Bulls*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Wizards*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kirk Hinrich 25,5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Larry Hughes 25</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Andres Nocioni 12,5</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Hughes, Jamison 7,5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Duhon 6,5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Gilbert Arenas 6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kirk Hinrich 2,5</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Larry Hughes 3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nocioni, Chandler 2</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Jarred Jeffries 2</td></tr></table>

*Season Series*







vs








88 vs 95
97 @ 90
82 @ 93
1-2

*Playoff Series**
103 vs 94
113 vs 103
2-0*

*BDG's Sweepstake*
*1400 points Jackpot*

*First Round Notes:*
*#* Through the first two meetings with Washington, the Bulls are outscoring the Wizards 108.0 to 98.5. During the regular season, the Bulls averaged 94.5 ppg (21st in the NBA) and the Wizards averaged 100.5 (6th in the NBA).
*#* The Bulls are shooting .455 from the floor in the series, including .405 from three-point range, and .745 from the free throw line.
*#* The Wizards are hitting .404 from the field, including just 295 from downtown, and .725 on free throws.
*#* Kirk Hinrich is averaging a series-best 25.5 ppg on .526 shooting (20-38), including a red-hot .500 on treys (5-10).
*#* Andres Nocioni is averaging a double-double through the first two meetings with 17.5 ppg and 12.5 rpg.
*#* The Wizards averaged an NBA-best 13.82 offensive boards per game in the regular season. In this series, Chicago has limited the Wizards to just 10.5 offensive boards per game, while grabbing 12.0 per game.
*#* The Bulls finished the season ranked 30th in the NBA in turnovers per game with 16.72, but have trimmed that average to just 13.0 through two playoff meetings. Chicago is also forcing 15.0 Washington miscues per game.
*#* Chicago's bench has outscored Washington's reserves 73-47 in the first two games (average of 36.5 to 23.5).
*#* The Bulls have scored 100+ points in each of the first two games.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Bulls 104
Wizards 101

The Wizzers got the pressure, let's see if they can handle it. It's a good time to steal a win on the road, go Bulls !


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Bulls 90
Wizards 107

I think the Bulls drop this one. Then, the Wizards think everything is hunky-dory again and the Bulls win a close game 4 before wrapping it up at home.

How does that sound?


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Bulls 88
Wizards 84


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

nm


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



such sweet thunder said:


> nm


???


----------



## HuejMinitZ (Dec 28, 2004)

To be honest with you guys, it's hard for me to believe that after the start of Game 2 the Wizards will win even A GAME in this series. We were down 14 - 2 AND 17 -4. 

38 in 1 quarter?! In the playoffs?!

We're sweeping this team.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

From what I understand, the Bulls only have 12 birthdays this month!


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

This will be the final score:
Bulls 98
Wizards 93


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Chicago... 
After a win are 7-3 

When playing on Saturday are 7-3 

*Bulls line +5 
which is larger that the Wiz lines in Chicago, which were like +2 1/2, +3! 
This right after tha Bulls just beat the spread by like 7-8 points each game!!!!!!* 

someone tell me why the Bulls are so poorly regarded? Is it the "All Star factor"? 

Look the Bulls might get blown out by 15 in the road games. I thought so before the series started (with the away games). But I also thought the Bulls would be exposed by now, and they haven't been. So why the larger spread for the Wiz, who haven't played well??????? 


Good anyway. Lets sneak up on the league


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

bulls 92
wiz 89


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Gimmie the bulls by one (thanks again to Ben Gordon for a last second giant killer).

98-97

Wiz will come out focused and more determined. They are going to go at our bigs and try once again to get them into foul trouble, since they must realize by now, that scoring on the perimeter alone (I believe they had 78 pts between the big 3) IS NOT ENOUGH TO BEAT US. If we stay out of foul trouble and weather their early hurricane, we got this.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wizards 105
Bulls 90


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

I won't be able to follow the game live tomorrow. Good luck guys.

Go Bulls.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Bulls 93

Wizards 89

Bring out the brooms! :banana:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*if today is your birthday*


_*The more you like what you are doing, the better you'll feel about yourself and the higher your productivity* - a virtuous cycle if ever there was one. Therefore, you can absolutely afford to be discerning and conscientious about the extent of your involvement (i.e., how much, how little) in situations that relate to your business, health, and emotional welfare and then (hint, hint) adjust as necessary. Happy Birthday!!!_



bulls are in control. but this one will be very close. possibly overtime. 

bulls 102
cheese wiz 99


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 105

Wiz 98

Ben with 33


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

Finally ill get to see a bulls game on tv. I thought i would have to wait until a possible matchup with shaq and co but looks like the bandwagon was jumped


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I think the Whiz ride the wave of emotion to their only win of the series today.

.C. 95
Bulls 87


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

numlock said:


> Finally ill get to see a bulls game on tv. I thought i would have to wait until a possible matchup with shaq and co but looks like the bandwagon was jumped


Same here man.

Guess what though? I was checking the TV Schedule for the Playoff games on ESPN.com, and the only GAME 4 on NBA TV is the Bulls vs Wiz. Every other Game 4 is on TNT/ESPN. I hate this so much.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tough game to predict. I wouldn't be surprised at all if we get totally blown out. But this team has been surprising me all season so what the hell...

Bulls 92
Wizards 90


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Well, important question. I got a 20 oz. Coke and a 20 oz. Livewire. Which do I drink during the 1st half and which during the 2nd half?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

I think Tyson's birthay is right around the corner.

or

maybe Andres or Kirk will have a late Christmas.

One thing's for sure, we are going to have to have a few guys convert to the jewish faith to recieve presents on enough days to take out MIAMI.


(alright now Happy Birthday has been beaten to :dead: )


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

who's calling the game guys for TNT?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Why do the Wizards always shoot the fireworks off? I hate that cloud that hangs over the arena during games there.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

4 -6 wsh. Hinirch corner to Duhon. Feeds Davis. Nice pass to a cutting Noc for the bucket. 6 -6.

Jamison long jumper -- lets hope he stays cold. 6-9 wsh.

Harrington jumper from the ft line. 8-9 wsh.

Hughes with a quick 3. Haywood with an o rebound and put back. 8-11 wsh.

KH picn and pop to Davis. Miss.

Arenas to Jamison. long jumper miss.

harrington from his money spot. haywood with the steal.

arenas misses a quick 3. washington has no discipline.

hinrich for 3 rims out. harrington draws a loose ball fall on jeffries.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

noc working off a chandler screen. no good. turnover for washington.

chandler works into the paint. draws the foul. goes to the line for two. hits both 10-11 wsh. 6:39 left in 1st quarter.

wiz weave the ball. pass to an open jeffries in the corner. miss.

hinrich with the scoop before the d gets set. chi 12 - 11.

washington timeout. 6:01 left; bulls by one.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Beautiful layup by Kirk. 

Much better start this time compared to our last trip here.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Same ol' Wizards.
The only way they'll win playing like this is if they get hot and we go cold.

They just play a bunch of 1 on 1. Makes them a lot easier to stop.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Funny, no Eddy, but 6 of our 12 points have come in the paint, and the 2 FT were on a foul in the paint.

I just love the way this offense moves the ball for open shots.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't believe in jinxes. I believe that sometimes things happen that look like jinxes, but it's impossible for me to say something here in Chicago and affect the performance of a team in Washington DC.

My gut says the Bulls blow this one out. Lurking in the back of the Washington players minds is the feeling that individually they've played hard and well and that it's not enough...and that once they're down again, they'll fold.

The on-air rep for the Score reporting from Washington says that the Bulls have a steely look in their eyes...one that, impossibly, wasn't present before games 1 and 2. 

I think Skiles has successfully challenged them to meet, greet, and beat both the Wizards and their fans.

Lets see what happens.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

:curse:

TC's hurt his left hand....leaves game.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Chandler is going back to the locker room! What happened?!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

uh oh Chandler.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

rainy day in washington. craig saiger is wearing a brutal peach blazer.

arenas with a quick long jumper. 12 -13 wsh.

jamison with a steal.

chandler is screaming on the bench. lets hope this isnt' serious . he goes to the locker room. i didn't see what happened. ug.

quick shot for washington.

hinrich to davis. airball on the short turnaround jumper. 

hughes cuts into the paint. draws a blocking foul on harrington.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

ben gordon greated by boos when he checks in.

hinrich with the high layup off the galss. 14-15 wsh.

arenas sinks a layup and one. foul on noc. sinks the ft. 14-18 wsh. 4:16 left in the quarter.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

imbounce to davis. swings to noc. miss.

arenas with the rebound. up to hughes. off the fake to etan. 14-20 wsh.

chicago timeout. 3:34 left in the first.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Nocioni is playing like **** early.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Great. So now no Tyson.
I don't know if we can do it without another big man. Our small lineup will not beat their small lineup.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

whashington with a good momentum now. Hope tyson will be back .


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Damn I hope TC's injury isn't serious. Without him, we're severely undersized.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is going to be a tough night if TC doesn't return. They're getting inside at will. Nobody to alter shots on our side.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



GB said:


> I don't believe in jinxes. I believe that sometimes things happen that look like jinxes, but it's impossible for me to say something here in Chicago and affect the performance of a team in Washington DC.
> 
> My gut says the Bulls blow this one out. Lurking in the back of the Washington players minds is the feeling that individually they've played hard and well and that it's not enough...and that once they're down again, they'll fold.
> 
> ...



Did you post this before Tyson got injured?
Good job Mac.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

if we lose Tyson to a Deng like injury we are in deep poop!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



futuristxen said:


> Did you post this before Tyson got injured?
> Good job Mac.


Things happen that look like jinxes, but it's impossible for someone to say something that mysteriously affects a team hundreds of miles away.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

tyson is back!!!dislocated finger.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Complete bull**** foul on Kirk, number 2...
Damnit, refs taking him out again.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Tyson back , taped fingers


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Big trey by Du, hope that gets the offense rollin.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

threeeeeeeeeeeeee by duhon


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Their big men have shown up to play tonight.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

ben gordon misses on his first attempt. marv says he has a severe cold. 

tyson chandler back on the bench with rapped fingers. second foul called on hinrich. duhon to check in. ug.

update from saiger: dislocated finger. the taped it up and hes back on the court.

etan sinks 1-2 at the line. 14-21 wsh.

duhon with a long three. ring it up. 17-21 wsh.

etan thomas with another bucket in the paint. chandler hit the deck. 17-23 wsh.

chandler is fouled in the paint. now lets see if his fingers are going to be a problem. . . sinks 1-2; 18-23 wsh.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Damn, come on Tyson gotta knock down FTs when we get he chance.
He gets 1 of two.

Let's turn up the defense a little.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni's shot is off. We need his points to beat Washington at Washington.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

E, Thomas pisses me off!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Michael Ruffin and Etan Thomas=Tim Duncan and David Robinson


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

jamison to thomas in the paint. tyson blocks it but ruffin with the put back???

steal by washington but they turn it over.

duhon on the break; fouled by ruffin and will go to the line. hits both 20-25 wsh.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Wizards ball up 7 after a stupid 3 seconds on Griffin.

WAKE UP DEFENSE


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Griffin's so useless.

Deng


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

larry hughes with a long jumper with a man in his face. tough shot. 20-27 wsh.
gorond cuts into the paint. harrington takes an un-needed dribble. 3 seconds called . uig.

jamison over chandler. no good. tip by etan thomas. 20-29 wsh.

gordon with a hella long 3. 23-29. wow.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

threeeeeeeeeeeee by gordon


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Gotta stop Hughes and Arenas.

Comlete B.S. 2nd foul on Kirk. Etan Thomas thought it was Bulls ball.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Alright someone has to put a body on Etan Thomas.
He is driving, finding open men, grabbing uncontested rebounds, and scoring easy buckets.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Their interior passing is great right now. Their big men are also raping us on the boards.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I expected Washington to play well. Can they keep it up?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

jamison goes to the line on another bulls foul. hits both 23-31 wsh. 

lets hope the bulls can shot down the wiz bench.

duhon walks the ball up. holds for last shot. to gordon. 

jumper with two mwen on him. rims out.

dixon misses for 3 as the quarter ends. 23-31 wsh.

not a bad start considering how hot washington is. if the bulls can hang tough at the half they will ware this team down.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Bad defense and bad rebounding leads to an 8 point deficit after 1.
Gotta box some ****ers out and you have to contest shots.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dang! Steve Kerr just said the exact same thing.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

They've abandoned the "princeton offense".

Having the big men involved is new...awaiting Skiles adjustment.

We have a good chance still.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

We're not going to win if we allow them to get 2nd and 3rd chances every time down. They're shooting a ridiculous percentage right now, so giving them more shots at the hoop is just burying yourself. We have to pick up the defensive intensity and make them uncomfortable, things look way too easy for them right now.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Wiz almost perfect in the 1st as they did pretty much everything right. Can they keep it up though?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls being outrebounded. Washington will not continue shooting as well as they have been.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I put the first quarter deficit sqarely on the shoulders of coach. Stayed with Griffin at POWER FORWARD entirely too long.

Duhon
Gordon
Pike
Griffin
Chandler

????

No wonder we got killed on the glass the last half of the first.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



Sir Patchwork said:


> We're not going to win if we allow them to get 2nd and 3rd chances every time down.


Skiles will make an adjustment.



> They're shooting a ridiculous percentage right now


So did the Bulls in games 1 and 2...compared to the reg season.



> We have to pick up the defensive intensity and make them uncomfortable, things look way too easy for them right now.


Thats what Washington said about the Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice block by Chandler. 

We cannot let Washington get offensive rebounds.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Freaking Etan Thomas. This guy sucks and should not be getting this many opportunities.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another offensive rebound :curse:

Take GRIFFIN OUT! He can't box his man out to save his life.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

tyson with a solid recovery block in the paint. 

dixon off the bounds. miss. but thomas with the put back. 23-35 wsh.

tyson drives on thomas and draws a foul. great play chandler. put him in foul trouble. goes to the line for two. hits 2-2, 25-35 wiz.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Good work on Etan Thomas boys

Come on guys it all starts with defense and rebouding.

AND THREES BY DUHON

Another 2nd chance for Washington leads to a basket... :curse:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice three Duhon!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by duhon


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Couple of BIG 3s by Duhon keeping us in.

Another off. rebound that leads to a Wizards basket :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

our post game sucks. our guards are doing everything.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Washington has more offensive rebounds then we have total.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We need to run some plays for Ben.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

It's looking like it's Duhon's birthday today. 

Draws the 2nd on Hughes, nice work.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

arenas fires. no good.

hinrich to duhon. sinks another 3. hes coming up big on the road. 28-35 wsh.

kerr: "he's a 35% 3 point shooters, but he hits a lot of timely ones."

hughes with the bucket. 28-37 wsh.

jamison in for thomas. gordon to hinrich. open 3 no. davis rebound. duhon for 3 no.
chandler rebound but ball goes out of bounds.

ruffin to arenas. 2 man game. arenas misses a 3. hes shooting the wiz out of this game.

duhon drives into the lane and draws the foul. hits both. 30-37 wsh. ruffin checks out, haywood back in.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Our bigs are letting us down BIG TIME. 

They are NOT boxing out on rebounds (exception to Tyson)

They are NOT stepping out on screens to help the guards

THEY ARE NOT establishing anything down low.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Nice work AD, 3 fouls on Hughes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hughes gets his third foul!! Thats huge.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hughes picks up his 3rd foul. That's BIG.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Smart move by the vet, AD. Draws the 3rd on Hughes!

Arenas is turning into a chucker again. Helping us get back into it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon is our leading scorer.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The Bulls are so much more intelligent than the Wizards it's not funny.

I've never seen a more blatent case of _out-coaching_ an opponent in the playoffs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls down by just five!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

That was a late call. Foul on Duhon.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's such a bail-out call.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

The *** kicking we are getting in the post is unreal.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice Block by Arenas!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's gotta be a little embarassing.

Ben missing all his shots in the paint. Needs to rely on his jumper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

with Hughes on the bench the bulls need to close the gap before halftime.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Etan Thomas is not ****ing Wilt, why the hell is he carving us up.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

E. Thomas getting shaq like foul calls?


bs!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Noc let the game come to you, you're not an outside stand still shooter.
PLAY YOUR OWN GAME


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Y is Noce camping out at the perimeter and shooting long shots? . Get ur *** inside!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

washington with another quick shot miss. foul on hughes and he has to sit. another multiple possession by the bulls hinrich with a long jumper and bulls only down by 5. 32-37 wsh.

sorry got distracted.

ad with the bucket in the paint. 34-41 wsh. 

etan thomas spins on chandler for the baby hook. no good but a quesitonable foul called. chandler got called for cutting in with his body but i didn't see it. his first and thomas goes to the line. ball don't lie. misses first. makes second. 34-42 wsh. 

open shot missed by hinrich. but ad goes for the putback with authority. no good but draws the foul. on thomas! ad hits one of two. 35-42.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Etan Thomas killing us??!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Etan Thomas is embarassing our front line.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Huge And-1 by Kirk. That lefty is ON tonight!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Washingtons shooting pct has dropped. But so has the bulls.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

The more I watch, the better feeling I get about this game.

The Whiz have changed nothing, once they quit hitting all their shots after the Bulls turn up the D in the 4th, I'm feeling confident that we can win this one and end all the doubt.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

They won't stop hitting their shots when they are getting easy dunks in the lane.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I can take being beat by Etan Thomas because he won't do it 4 of the next 5 games and it means we still own Jam. Arenas, and Hughes.


----------



## HuejMinitZ (Dec 28, 2004)

In case you guys don't remember Etan Thomas has ALWAYS killed us - even when we had Eddy. He's been a beast against our club.

Anyway, how about AD? I remember thinking to myself way back in Nov. when I first saw him drain that elbow jumpshot twice in a row that this could be a special year for us.

Tyson needs to step up.
Noc needs to make some adjustments.
Kirk needs to remain aggressive.


P.S. Juan Dixon still sucks.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I can't believe we're only down 6-7 points right now. Etan Thomas is eating us up inside, we can't keep them off the offensive glass, Jamison is hitting hook bank shots from the corner. Meanwhile, Hinrich, Gordon and Nocioni are not even close on their outside attempts. We can win this game with a couple adjustments and making the shots we normally do, but we have to adjust. 

Anyone else think Hinrich's improved shooting efficiency lately is because he is getting to the rim a lot more often?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

jamison with a bernard king type floater.

hinrich attacks the other way. sinks the hoop and one. misses the ft. but bulls grab the board. hinrich p and r with harrington. drives to the hoop but looses the ball. 

hinrich playing a two man game. splits the double team and gets fouled going to the hoop. back to the line for two. hits one of two. 40-46 wsh.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gotta make freebies


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Remember Tyson got a technical for slapping the backboard after a dunk in Denver during the west coast trip early in the season? Skiles benched him the rest of the game.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Cpt Kirk bringing us back!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bullsville said:


> The more I watch, the better feeling I get about this game.
> 
> The Whiz have changed nothing, once they quit hitting all their shots after the Bulls turn up the D in the 4th, I'm feeling confident that we can win this one and end all the doubt.


I agree. They played well in the first quarter, but obviously they are not used to playing that way. It's hard to change in the playoffs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are missing too many fts and shots.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

There we go Noc...that is your game!
Now camping in the corner heaving treys...

Oh by the way, hit your God damn free throws.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

jamison misfires on a quick shot.

i wish there were a time of possession stat. bulls must have the ball on offense three times longer the wsh. if bulls stay close washington will ware down.

noc with an agressive move. gets fouled. hits 1-2 41-46 wsh. it the bulls go to the half down 5 they are money.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Noch not feeling it today.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I have always like Thomas! He is a solid back up.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Alright it was annoying before but this is getting ****ing ridiculous.
ETAN THOMAS IS NOT GOOD YOU CHUMPS
Quit ****ing around Tyson, AD, Othella stop him


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk with his 3rd pf!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

someone kill Thomas please


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice shot by Gordon!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

etan thomas with another bucket in the paint. hits the and one. 41-49 wsh.

bulls have to find a way to draw another foul on him.

gordon runner in the paint. yes and the foul. hits the ft. 49-44. 4:15 left in the quarter.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice floater/hook shot + FT by Ben.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Ben with the kiss the rim floater!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're doing an awesome job of driving and drawing fouls. FT's are keeping us close.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Gordon making plays for us right now, keeping us close.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Ben Gordon.

Wow.

I <3 Gordon.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

We have gone cold from the chairty stripe.

YES PARGO!
2 point game


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

it's a two pointer. Go Pargo!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Way to go Pargo!!! We need your offense.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

I was about to yell at Pargo for taking that shot...

I stand corrected.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Lucky for us Dixon is playing...


----------



## HuejMinitZ (Dec 28, 2004)

P.S. Juan Dixon STILL sucks.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Last touch by Wiz, timeout taken.

49 Was
47 Chi

2:55 left in half.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

dixon with a quick miss. 

gordon draws the foul going to the hoop in transition. will go back to the line. 1-2. 45-49 wsh. 

kwame is cheered as he checks in for the first time. not his regular showing. 

dixon with an open 3. miss. davis with th eboard. 

pargo with a quick jumper. foot on the line 2. 47-49 wsh. bulls within two.

dixon is stone cold with another miss. pargo misses a jumper. bulls ball, last touched by wiz. timeout on the floor 2:55 left in the half.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Washington is still shooting quickly!!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

I love Pargo!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

yes! we need to induce some quick jumpers from these guys. Challenge them to take the j.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

bullet said:


> Lucky for us Dixon is playing...


:laugh:

He defines 'Black Hole'.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

I'm surprised you guys haven't taken a 10 point lead with Dixon in the game. Thank God Hughes will be back next half.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It's amazing that we're only down 2, man with some halftime adjustments and a turning it up a notch on defense, we win this game.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

She's annoying, but Im desperate....


That commercial is really old.

C'mon Bud Light...you can do better than that.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Wiz starting to cool down. Big men also doing a much better job of boxing out the last couple minutes.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



Sir Patchwork said:


> It's amazing that we're only down 2, man with some halftime adjustments and a turning it up a notch on defense, we win this game.


In my best Marv albert voice


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

This looks reminiscent of game two.

Down at the end of one. Making a run at the end of two and will eventually take a lead....

Hope it plays out the same :yes:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

tyson!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Wow. Nice move by Chandler. very fluid and natural.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Awww Come On Refs


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Nocioni!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I really like Etan Thomas as a player , he's a workhorse.

But I'm not enjoying the fact he has 15 pts against us in about 10 minutes , it ain't his gig , so stop him...

I also do not understand why he did'nt start for them the whole series ahead of Jefferies??!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

gordon to tyson. pretty spin move in the paint???????????? if he could put it together like that consistently. . . .

one pass shot by jamison. miss. bulls depth is starting to do the tak on wash.

foul on davis over the limit. jamison goes to the line. 49-51 wsh.

noc travels into the lane. four steps and hits the bucket. 51-51 tie game.

loose ball foul on kwame. the boos are back for him. bulls are taking the wiz apart.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Come on Girffin put us up 2...

Makes the 1st
Makes the 2nd

Bulls by 2!!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



bullet said:


> I really like Etan Thomas as a player , he's a workhorse.
> 
> But I'm not enjoying the fact he has 15 pts against us in about 10 minutes , it ain't his gig , so stop him...
> 
> I also do not understand why he did'nt start for them the whole series ahead of Jefferies??!



They need Jeffries on Nocioni?

Nocioni may be too quick for Jamison.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Chandler Miss!
Chandler Put back!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice pass to himself...Chandler


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Tyson is playing ****ty ****ty defense.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tyson's gotta work on his 1 on 1 D. Etan Thomas just drove past him as if Tyson wasn't even there.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



truebluefan said:


> Nice pass to himself...Chandler



I agree.

Deserves the assist there 


Chandler with 3rd! F!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Reiner is in to make things happen.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

griffin hits 2-2. bulls up 53-51. 

arenas drives the lane. draws a foul on chandler and hits the layup. good move. goes to the line and puts the wiz back up by one. 53-54.

chander blocked by kwame. recollects himself and scores on the putback. chi 55-54.

etan draws a 3rd foul on tyson chandler. ug . hits 1-2. 55-55. 

reiner of the bench to give thomas a whooping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

TC with the stupid Fouls again...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Safe to say Pargo won't see much time from here on after that shot.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Washington by 2 after a ******* shot by Pargo and 2 FTs by Arenas.

LETS GO BOYS AT LEAST A TIE AT HALF


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Damnit Nocioni...

offensive foul by Nocioni.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Terrible half by Noc


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Noc barely cleared with his elbow but I guess he's not jordan.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Some stupid offensive decisions by Pargo and Noce. I don't understand why we go through stretches where Ben's just a spectator on the floor.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Arenas PUSH OFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

you call it on Noc, you gotta call it on Arenas. It's only fair.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, they're calling it both ways.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Good for a road game against a home team thats very good at home

Little emotion


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Pargo with offensive foul.

Sloppy basketball. We turn it right back over.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

3 in a row. lol.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Now Arenas called for a push-off! 

And then Pargo called for a push-off 

Down 2 at the half.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Wiz by 2 after an ugly half by multiple Bulls.
Tyson and Noc were bad, plain bad.
Also, someone please stop Etan Thomas from using his divine powers.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Dumb mistakes down the stretch, and we are only down by 2.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

arenas hits 2 fts to pull washington up by 2; 55-57.

noc at the top of the key. called for an offensive foul -- using his right hand to push off. bad call. but he got away with the earlier travelling play so i guess it all evens out.

washington with playing for the final shot. arenas sinks the jumper but called for an offensive! pushed off on pargo. another bad offensive foul call. 

pargo called for a charge. ball back to wiz with 1.3 left. wiz dont' capitalize. was up 57-55 at the half.

i'd almost rather be down going to the half. this way washington isn't quite as scared and willing to make adjustments.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Well that last minute was pretty disastrous but what can you expect with the team we had on the floor? :dead: 

Tyson very unlucky to pick up those 2 quick fouls. Hopefully he plays smarter D in the 2nd half.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We shot more FT's than Wiz but made less - thats the dif in score: 

Bulls 16-22 (0.727)

Wiz 18-21 (0.857)

do you think the Wizards are troubled already by the fact the can't shake us off?? 

I do


----------



## HuejMinitZ (Dec 28, 2004)

Let's hope that's the last Jared Reiner sighting.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

GB said:


> Good for a road game against a home team thats very good at home
> 
> Little emotion


Agree 100%, right now this looks like it's our game to lose. As long as we keep it close after 3, we can turn up the defense in the 4th, the Whiz can't.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

You guys see what KS and Charles Barkley said?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



spongyfungy said:


> 3 in a row. lol.


today the offensive foul is having a birthday


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

And at this rate, we're going over 100 for the 3rd consecutive game, who would have thought that was possible?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

quick question......how long are halftime breaks ??? 15min ?


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



truebluefan said:


> You guys see what KS and Charles Brarkly said?



IM still waiting for Barkly to say 1 positive thing about the Bulls, he is a bum and still bitter about The MJ owning his ***.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Alright we gotta turn the defensive intensity all the way up right from the get go in the 3rd. Just harass them endlessly, we do that and we win. Don't give them anything easy. We turn up the D and we got this.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Well. Now Charles has watched a game, and is down on the wizards.

Next step maybe we can get him talking about the Bulls?

The Wizards are starting to slow down offensively. That needs to become more pronounced as the game continues. If this game changes from a 120 point game to a 100 point game in the next half, then I think the Bulls will be in good shape.

We have GOT to rebound the basketball though. Etan Thomas is destroying us on the inside. We need a shot of El Chapu.

Also fouls aren't looking good. But it's going both ways right now in terms of key guys with fouls.

But we won't win this game if Tyson can't stay out on the floor during his rotation.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



truebluefan said:


> You guys see what KS and Charles Barkley said?



Yes. No love for the bulls. **** charles barkely.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



truebluefan said:


> You guys see what KS and Charles Barkley said?


I would like to see barkley give the bulls credit just once. You think the wizards can't get in a rythm because of the bulls defense, just maybe?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Charles Barkley refuses to give the Bulls any credit.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Who gives a **** about Barkley? I will never understand why people get worked up over him. His job is to annoy fans, and show as little knowledge of the game as possible.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I think he is 1/2 right. Washington is not used to playing motion offense. It shows. Whoever gets the ball shoots it. On the flip side, our defense has had something to do with that.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

What did Barkley say?


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

whenever an announcer mentions the bulls college experience they always get it wrong and say duhon was a final four participant, but they forget that he was a national champion! never fails.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I used to love Barkley as a player.

On the Mic he's just plain awful...


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



Ragingbull33 said:


> whenever an announcer mentions the bulls college experience they always get it wrong and say duhon was a final four participant, but they forget that he was a national champion! never fails.


They are still correct.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Maybe I'll switch to TNT for half #2


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Four on Kirk, that is gonna hurt us really bad
With him on the bench for significant time we are in trouble


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



GB said:


> What did Barkley say?


Waiting.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

#4 on Kirk. That was such a weak attempt at a layup.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

**** - kirk with his 4th!

Ben will play more I hope...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



GB said:


> Waiting.


Just talked about the Wizards and the things they were doing wrong. NOTHING about the Bulls.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

AD quick 4-4 from the line


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Arenas with a big trey all because of our failure to rebound.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Some awful officiating going on at both ends of the court.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



KHinrich12 said:


> Arenas with a big trey all because of our failure to rebound.


and Chapu with the answer :biggrin:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Nocioni flopping on the floor bulls call a time out.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

What dirty animal piece of horsehit Wizard injured Noc?


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

come on stop with the stupid fouls!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Can't believe these dumb refs missed that! That should have been 4 on Hughes! :curse:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

It's just Noc's balls. They'll recover. I thought is was his nose, which would have been worse.

Can't wait till Ben O'Clock.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

They [edit] with Nocioni, the series is now officially over.

The Whiz may win Game 4, but it's over. We're winning this one, guaranteed.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

I don't like how the refs have come out in the second half. Stopping play too much.

If they are going to call fouls like they are calling, then the Bulls need to take note and start flopping more on the defensive end.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

noch sack feeling better now! :banana:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Awesome defense last two plays.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday Chris Duhon, 
Happy Birthday to you


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Duhon is the shizzzzzzzznit!


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Wiz get get luckiest rebounds i have ever seen!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Chandler blocks the shot...
Davis fouls, his 4th.

Game is sloppy.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



Geoshnas2005 said:


> Wiz get get luckiest rebounds i have ever seen!


and another!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Nocioni TO leads to an Arenas 3.

Nice putback by Chandler.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

PLAY SOME GOD DAMN DEFENSE
If we don't turn up the D we are done

LETS GO!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We look like the dumb team now. Missed FTs. Turnovers. Off. rebounds. We're playing STUPID basketball.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Im getting sick of their bigs shooting ft after ft!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

We are in some serious foul trouble, this is not good.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Nice move by Nocioni. We needed that basket.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Every possesion they are either getting easy buckets or fouls, where is the defense we have seen all season?
COME ON TURN UP THE INSTENSITY


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

4th on Thomas is Good


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Thomas is the dirty player that Arenas was talking about.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



KHinrich12 said:


> Every possesion they are either getting easy buckets or fouls, where is the defense we have seen all season?
> COME ON TURN UP THE INSTENSITY


Just wait, that's for the 4th quarter. Until then, we are going to run with them to wear them out.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Too......many......calls. Refs need to relax.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Thnx Thomas!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

You know who has improved?





Pippen. But he's still aweful.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Something has to change or its a 2-1 series because we are playing NO defense.
8 point game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our stupidity is costing us this qtr. What the hell was that by Ben?

Arenas is also running circles around our perimeter D.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

ruffin? wtf


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

60 FT's up till now - and still lots to go...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Call a TO skiles!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

10 point game, Ruffin to make it 12


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

U G L Y.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Gordon shooting the technical. 70-74 wsh. Bulls hanging tough.

Harrington hits 1 at the line. 71-73 wsh. 4:20 left in the third.

Arenas held by pargo. Bulls in the bonus; Arenas to shoot two. 71-76 wsh.

Gordon handles pass from out of bounds. Washington ball. 

arenas in the paint to ruffin. dunks and the foul on chandler. ug. hits the ft. wsh up by 8, 71-79.

noc misses a three.

ruffin short miss. but, thomas has the put back . 71-81 wsh.

harrington short layup.

jamison answer with a running layup. 73-83.

pargo misses a long jumper.

ruffin foul going to the hoop. goes to the line to shoot two.

timeout on the floor.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

The Refs just owned the third quarter.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

10 down - that ain't good before the 4th , gotta cut it down!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Arenas is playing awesome.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

wiz running the same **** every play!


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

I'm guessing "Arenas is maturing as a point guard" is NOT what Bulls fans wanted to hear at this point.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

We are starting to lose control of the game.

Scratch that. We never had control. 

The game is getting away from us.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

These refs are a joke, contest a shot in the paint, or stand by any shot in the paint and its a foul.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Where the **** did that defense we played all season go? They are scoring and drawing fouls at complete will.

STEP UP AND DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT, or we are gonna be 2-1


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm amazed at the stupidity being displayed by the Bulls right now. Everything is either one pass and a shot or Zero passes and a shot. To make matters worse, that shot is usually a jumpshot. No wonder we are down by 10. Get pargo out, now. He is stagnating the offense, and they are not running any kind of play at all.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



Shanghai Kid said:


> I'm guessing "Arenas is maturing as a point guard" is NOT what Bulls fans wanted to hear at this point.


No. But we do enjoy our 2-0 series lead.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



Shanghai Kid said:


> I'm guessing "Arenas is maturing as a point guard" is NOT what Bulls fans wanted to hear at this point.


 i'll give you this shanghai -- you have guts to start posting now. there's a lot of game left.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



Shanghai Kid said:


> I'm guessing "Arenas is maturing as a point guard" is NOT what Bulls fans wanted to hear at this point.


No, I personally just **** my pants.

What will we do if the TNT broadcaster says Arenas is maturing as a point?

WHITE FLAG


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



sloth said:


> These refs are a joke, contest a shot in the paint, or stand by any shot in the paint and its a foul.


Refs are part of the game. You just have to adjust to them.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



Shanghai Kid said:


> I'm guessing "Arenas is maturing as a point guard" is NOT what Bulls fans wanted to hear at this point.



We couldn't care less....since its just in-game hype. His first 2 games do NOTHING to support that position.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Refs are calling fouls on us every time Wiz have the ball. Our entire team is decimated with fouls. Also, we really suck without Hinrich's defense as Arenas and Hughes are just blowing by whoever is guarding them.

Looking grim. :brokenhea


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Whatever happened to putting the ball in your best offensive player's hands? The only time Ben sees the ball is when the shot clock is ticking down and he has to bail the team out. 

Too much dribbling by Pargo and Duhon.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Larry Hughes killing the momentum with an offensive foul.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

ruffin hits two at the line -- you know the wiz are hot. 85-73 wiz.

noc on the short jumper and the bulls just cant hit. 2:30 left in the third.

chandler draws a big offensive foul on hughes to stem the momentum. his forth!

gordon checks in. travelling on noc. ug.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

14 point game


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Washington has no heart i dont think they will come out playing hard in the 4th


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

This is ******* ugly. Skiles has to put Kirk back in.

_no masking!! -spongyfungy_


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Etan thomas on pace to break his career high of 23 points. Disgusting.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Well, I wasn't expecting the Bulls to sweep, but there play is enough to make a basketball fan weep


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

U gotta make a wide open shot like that, Ben.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

This where Curry and Deng are so important - On the road.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

arenas misses a long 3. jamison with the board but noc grabs the steal. arenas forces gordon into a turnover though before they get across half court.

air ball by hughes but thomas with the put back. 

harrington with an unguarded deuce. 75-87 wsh.

jamison misses a short push shot. board harrington.

gordon long 3 off a screen. noggod but chandler board. duhon swings to pargo. misses the jumper. chandler another board and gets fouled. hits two at the line. 77-87 wsh.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm amazed that the bulls have made absolutely NO effort to involve Ben Gordon in the offense this quarter. I'm absolutely stunned. I guess the role players bought into all the hype.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Plenty of game left...lets not panic


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Good work by Tyson.

looks like we're on our way to let the Wizs score 120 pts against us in a playoffs game!!!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

we can't hit a jump shot to save our lives right now.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Stupid foul by Ben.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

This game is over unless something miraculously turns around when Washington has the ball.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gordon is doing his best Adrian Griffin imitation......In other words, contributing NOTHING


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



KHinrich12 said:


> This game is over unless something miraculously turns around when Washington has the ball.


Washington plays with no teamwork and no heart. I seriously think someone will step up in the 4th for the win!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

wiz with their biggest lead of 13. gordon gets the ball stripped.

at the end of three the bulls are down 90 - 77.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Gordon behind the back dribble sandwiched between two defenders? yeah ok.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Lets see what the fourth holds.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Awful 3rd Q wiz 33-22

Very hard climbing back down 13!!

****


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

We are gonna have to flick the defense on like a switch and have some Ben 4th quarter magic for a win.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Gordon is doing his best Adrian Griffin imitation......In other words, contributing NOTHING


I agree. Ben was awful that 3rd Q.

Gonna need a small miracle to pull this one out. Go Bulls!


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Refs decided the game with two BS calls on Kirk. Ben and Pargo are awful defensively.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The sound comes out better on Comcast than TNT but TNT is a shorter delay.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Kirk needs to open up and launch. Ben just needs to hit a layup or a free throw to get his shot going.

Stop penetration.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Do our guards have the WORST handles in the league? Seriously, I've watched Hinrich, Gordon and Duhon loose the ball ont heir dribble with little pressure applied.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> Refs decided the game with two BS calls on Kirk.


Happened last game and we won.

Refs are part of the game...you just have to adjust.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Let's question our defensive boxing out first. We can't let Etan do this to us.

Hughes and 1.... grrrrr.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Tyson with five on the hughes and one.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

O screw this and the refs lets the game play out please.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

14 point game, with 1:30 gone by.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

We. Suck.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Bulls another turnover to begin the forth. . . and give up two offensive rebounds. not the way to pull even. but hughes misses an outside jumper and they get the ball back. 

open layup for davis in the paint off a defeinsive collapse.

hughes travelling through the paint. goes glass. scores the layup and draws a foul on tc. his fifth . sinks his 18th at the line and was goes up, 79-93.

pargo misses long on a 3. wiz ball.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i hate to be pessimistic, but there is no way we win this game, unless ben merges as his clutchness again.

but you cant expect anyone to have birthday on any given game.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Wizards = one billion offensive rebounds.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Wizards are so dirty. That was a rare occasion that they get caught


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

huge foul on Hughes. I think Washington got fouled on the play. 

nice tip in by Chandler.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

dixon back in. all is not bad. 

arenas misses a 3. hughes iwht a board. miss. kept alive by arenas. 

bulls the other way. pargo fouled in transition. wiz just look like they want it more. non shooting. 

duhon travles to chandler. misses but scores on the putback. 81-93 wsh.

wiz with another offensvie rebound. dixon misses a long 3! ball out of bounds to the bull. 

hinrich misses a quick jumper. 

timeout washington.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

questionable shot by Hinrich in transition. We are down 12 not 2. Set something up in the post.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Hinrich bricks a wide open shot to cut it under 10.

Folks, we're gonna need a miracle.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

I would put funderburke in just so we can get some rebounds.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



Vintage said:


> We. Suck.


Nah. Can't play perfectly every game. It's times like this the team needs to learn to play through.

Think they'll lose 4 of the next 5?

Me either.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Happy Birthday Etan Thomas.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

We're just being out hustled tonight. The game isn't completely out of reach, but I don't see anything in our eyes right now. I think we're packing it in, gearing up for game 4.

Again, as I said, this series will hinge on the officiating. A tightly called game is going to favor the Wiz. And that's what we've got tonight.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



GB said:


> Nah. Can't play perfectly every game. It's times like this the team needs to learn to play through.
> 
> Think they'll lose 4 of the next 5?
> 
> Me either.


Just frusturated.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

This is such an important game because if we lose tonight we will lose tomorrow too and lose the momentum.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Tough fouls, threes not going in.......

...and we still have a small shot.

I'm not betting though.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Ben Gordon.

'Tis your time.

Please deliver.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gotta agree, you had to expect the Wizards to step it up and take the home court momentum.


Refs haven't cost us the game, though they have had an impact.

The team should've never put itself in the position to let Refs have such a big impact.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

10 points! but an amazing shot by arenas

Ah screw this we obviously just figured we cant win in washington and are giving them 2 free games.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Gotta congratulate the Wiz on improved defense.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Game.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Well, I guess it's going 5.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Game Over. This game is a wash threads should be popping up now...LOL.


Bottom line, let's see how our guys respond on Monday night. This is only one game and we still are up int he series.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



shagmopdog said:


> This is such an important game because if we lose tonight we will lose tomorrow too .


I doubt it.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Tyson gone. Bulls have been sloppy the entire 2nd half while the Wizards have been the exact opposite. Oh well....

Regroup and try to steal the 4th game.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Wiz didnt play much good defense we just cant shoot the ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

15 and 10 (8 offensive rebs) for Tyson. Very Curry like. You think Curry would have gotten that with more efficiency, and left Tyson to box out Etan for the defensive boards? yes I do.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Well today we decided to be lazy and not bring the defense, subsequently getting our asses beat.
They better ****ing bring the D and heart and hustle in game 5.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Believe it or not, but I think the brightside is that we're getting blown out. I want to see how this team responds and how Skiles reacts. Thus far it's been Jordan trying to match up and make adjustments. Now it's Skiles' turn.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



sp00k said:


> Believe it or not, but I think the brightside is that we're getting blown out. I want to see how this team responds and how Skiles reacts. Thus far it's been Jordan trying to match up and make adjustments. Now it's Skiles' turn.


Skiles will rip them apart after the game. I hate how teams in the NBA put when their losing insted of just giving it their all. Wiz did it too in Chicago. I wish we could have the heart of the bobcats cause that team never dies.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I said b4 the game I wouldn't be surprised at all if we got blown out. So, I'm not surprised. We're a young team and we've struggled all season at the MCI center.

Picked Bulls in 7 b4 the series began. I don't think either team can win on the road. Proven to be true so far.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

This is a good game for Skiles to use as a coaching tool.
We've gotten away from what makes us good trying to outscore the wizards everynight.

I expect a more focused unit to come out and take game 4.

I thought the Wizards would win one on their homecourt. But I think we'll take the other one.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Props to the Wizards. Came out tough, stayed tough, are finishing tough. Great movement, very good D.

Arenas is boomed the dynamite.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Gotta think next game.


We cannot afford being outrebounded by Wizards - we were a better overall rebounding team (not offensive) and we must control the boards.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Omg We Have Life!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

AD ejected. He wanted to.

EDIT: Actually fouled out. Just recieved a T.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

AD.... :nonono: fouled out. we're chucking away now.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Great - AD also out


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Yes...Way to go Davis. I think each Bull should get a T the rest of the game to say - BULL Dung...

this is rediculous. Reffing is never fair or gets everything right, but come on.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Official Playoffs is a Wash Thread?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wizards can enjoy this win.....with a special thanks to Tony Brothers. I wondered why the reffing was so incredibly ****ing bad. But wait, Tony Brothers was reffing of course. I think the Bulls fans can all remember games like this reffed by Tony Brothers. The NBA should fire ****ing Tony Brothers and not let him ref another game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Hughes dagger.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Guys Its Ok Pip Says Were Still In The Game, But The Refs Think Otherwise


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Ummm, Message to Skiles - Please sit Hinrich down. Why risk and injury? This game is over. Save him, especially since he is so damn important.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK end this game quick NOW! 

I don't want to miss Mavs-Rockets again.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Wizards still have to beat us at home to win the series...


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Just shake it off and come back in Game 4.
You play like this again and you are going home 2-2, which would be very very bad.


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Washington has absolutely no room to call anyone else dirty players. The refs have really let them play dirty and get away with it. I also don't see how Washington gets so much respect and so many calls (in the favor on both ends) from the refs. The Bulls let this one get away, but the refs have sucked big time.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

I hate how we show life a little get us excited then start playing like crap again.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

I hope we get blown out by more than 20.

I want to see the Bulls come out flat out pissed in game 4.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



KHinrich12 said:


> Just shake it off and come back in Game 4.
> You play like this again and you are going home 2-2, which would be very very bad.


WE ARE NOT GOING TO WIN TOMORROW EXPECT THE SAME THING. THE ONE WEAKNESS TO OUR YOUNG LINEUP IS TO GET THE OTHER TEAMS CROWD INTO THE GAME!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



madcows_playing_point said:


> Washington has absolutely no room to call anyone else dirty players. The refs have really let them play dirty and get away with it. I also don't see how Washington gets so much respect and so many calls (in the favor on both ends) from the refs. The Bulls let this one get away, but the refs have sucked big time.


Its because Tony Brothers is reffing. If I was a scrub player, like Reiner say, I would punch Brothers in the face and try to end his reffing career. The guy is incredibly bias towards the Bulls, and I don't see why the NBA lets guys like him refs games for teams that he hates.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Please don't blame the referees. Both teams attempted a lot of FTs. Wizards attempted more because they've been the more agressive team by FAR. We got outplayed from start to finish.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



Vintage said:


> Official Playoffs is a Wash Thread?


For K4, DaBullz and other Skiles/Pax/Hinrich/The Right Way© haters who want Crawford back and Rick Carlisle/Flip Saunders/Phil Jackson as coach and GM...

...it's a positively great day. :rbanana:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Wow, I can't remember Chandler ever been beaten to so many offensive rebounds. I really hope we'll clean the boards a bit better next time around.

I always thought Etan Thomas was a pretty solid grinder. I wonder why he hasn't produced for the Wiz all year to this point.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



SPMJ said:


> Please don't blame the referees. Both teams attempted a lot of FTs. Wizards attempted more because they've been the more agressive team by FAR. We got outplayed from start to finish.


Not blaming all the refs, just Tony Brothers.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



shagmopdog said:


> WE ARE NOT GOING TO WIN TOMORROW



You're right.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

I'm going to blame the refs for putting together a really boring game to watch.
Constant stoppages of play on both ends. How many fouls did they call in this game? It was ridiculous. Both ways.

As I said though, a tighter called game helps the wizards because it means that defense is less important.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

We will win both at home again though to end it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



SPMJ said:


> Please don't blame the referees. Both teams attempted a lot of FTs. Wizards attempted more because they've been the more agressive team by FAR. We got outplayed from start to finish.


:yes:

The loose balls all seemed to end up in the hands of a Wizards player.

And the Wizards definately used their bigs to their advantage


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



GB said:


> You're right.


Ditto that. 

But I think we will Monday.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



GB said:


> For K4, DaBullz and other Skiles/Pax/Hinrich/The Right Way© haters who want Crawford back and Rick Carlisle/Flip Saunders/Phil Jackson as coach and GM...
> 
> ...it's a positively great day. :rbanana:


No, for the Wizards it was a great day.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Usually I wouldn't pack it in with 4min left. I am now. Bulls look "rattled." That hasn't happened alot this YEAR, especially in the 4th. 

TYSON has to stay on the court! He needs to get it together, and learn how to stay on his feet.

There "Bigs" steped up, and converted alot of Offensive rebounds to points in the 1st. We have to get a body on those guys, on Both ends

And Davis, I'm a little dissapointed in him......

Skiles has to get them refocused on the Defensive end ..I think he will do that.
This team always respond off a loss. So we will see what happens.

I predicted Bulls in 6 and I'm sticking to it!

Go Bulls!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ouch - playoff loss , forgot how much it hurts!

Next game - we need to rebound to have a chance.

Go Bullies


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

I want gordon in to get us some momentum!


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Nobody is saying that the refs are the reason the Bulls aren't winning, but the Wizards have certainly gotten the calls from the refs. I didn't think the Bulls would win the series in 4. I think the Bulls come out extremely pissed off next game. Hopefully they get a less biased group of refs.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Keys to next game:

1. Get Ben healthy.
2. Rebound.
3. Adjust to calls. Physical? Adjust.
4. Get Noc some more angel dust. Hell, I'll buy.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

37 freakin PF's called against us - thats Nuts , we'd need 20 players to finish games at this rate. Against Wizs 28???


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



VincentVega said:


> Keys to next game:
> 
> 1. Get Ben healthy.
> 2. Rebound.
> ...


Most of all we need to come out looking like we can win and not just give up because its an away game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jesus another call :curse:

I wanna see Mavs-Rockets!!!!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



bullet said:


> 37 freakin PF's called against us - thats Nuts , we'd need 20 players to finish games at this rate. Against Wizs 28???


lol its because were "dirty" to the rest of the NBA


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

So far we gave 117 pts and wiz only 42 % FG. Maybe it has something to do with 39!!!!!! pts from the line?!?!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Washington still has to win a game in Chicago...


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Man imagine if we had Deng and Curry we would seriosly be killing this team and have a very good shot at beating the Heat.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

When you look at the stats..Etan was the only other player in Double figures for the Wizards. And they shot 43%. Wizard still made som silly shots, that fell for them...I still love our chances.....Just hate to lose. We had 6 players in double figures, and Davis and Chandler had Double Doubles....Problem is neither help in the 4th by fouling out, and getting kicked out of the game! 

...and 19 Turnovers didn't help either...

I expect us to get back to the basics, as we have all year. No panic at all....Because all we need to do is win at home!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



shagmopdog said:


> Man imagine if we had Deng and Curry we would seriosly be killing this team and have a very good shot at beating the Heat.


We'd have a decent shot at winning the East with Deng and Curry.














Next year............


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

It was nobody's birthday today.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Few Points of Observation:

Ben: Not great. Was sick and didn't practice much this week.

Kirk: Foul trouble kept him out. It really showed how important he is to being the Floor General of this team. 

Duhon: A few careless errors, but this lots of it is due to inexperience. 

Pargo: AWFUL. I like Pargo most of the time, b/c he can provide instant offense off the bench. But as a PG, he played horrible today.

I don't even know what to say about this game. Two things that irritated me a lot was that it seemed like the Bulls got so many "fouls" called on them. Tyson had his hands straight up in the air in the first half, and it was a "foul" on Tyson on Etan Thomas. WTF? 

Second. Man we have no offense at all. Without Eddy, we don't have much to start with. Second, ESPECIALLY without Kirk or Ben, we can't even run the Pick N'Roll to get anything going.

JUST AWFUL. And another game on NBA TV after this? WTF. I hate David Stern. This is the only game on NBA TV for a Game 4. 

We better be on TV for Game 5.

And Skiles better Drill some offensive plays, and cutting down the TOs in the players' heads.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



DaBullz said:


> It was nobody's birthday today.


It was Etan Thomas' birthday!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*



One on One said:


> It was Etan Thomas' birthday!


Good point. Our guys aren't the only ones "entitled" to having more than one birthday.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Official Game 3 Playoff Thread: Chicago @ Washington 2:00pm CSN / CSN-CHI /TNT/S*

Fire Skiles!

Fire Pax!

Blow up the team!


----------

